# My new after dark secret weapon



## Popeye (Aug 9, 2008)

I've been using a specific brand of salmon trolling flies and for after dark I had a favorite. Can't seem to fiind one around here any more. Saw some glow squid skirts and thought I could fabricate something that would attract a King salmon or five. Now I just need to get my werk schedule and the weather to cooperate for some serious testing.

Extended view. Used glass, not plastic beads:







Pulled together:






Double rigged with 4" gap between skirts. Not sure if I should'n't have put a hook on the front skirt though:


----------



## kentuckybassman (Aug 9, 2008)

Man those look awesome,I think they will definately work 4 ya!! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 9, 2008)

Flounder if you like them you will love teh glow version of the B-2 squids!

I will send you a few


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 10, 2008)

Cool lure! 8)


----------



## KMixson (Aug 10, 2008)

Those skirts look like my nylon rope lures I use to catch longnose gar.


----------

